

The Bitcoin Effect (aka Reality Distortion) - dgl
http://www.bitcoinbulletin.com/2011/05/16/the-bitcoin-effect/

======
spenvo
I wrote this but had no intention of submitting it here. As a Bitcoin blogger,
I feel cramped knowing that there's a good chance anything I write will be
posted to HN.

------
DenisM
no facts, no analysis, no points made. why is this submitted even? I just
wasted 5 minutes reading it.

------
jokermatt999
Look, I think most people here agree that BitCoin could be something major. If
not, the debate can still be interesting I agree that some BitCoin news is
relevant here. What isn't relevant is every single thing remotely related to
BitCoin being submitted to Hacker News. At this point, it's practically spam.
I'm seeing 2 or 3 BitCoin posts a day, and I don't see _anything else_ getting
that amount of coverage. If many of these posts didn't have "BitCoin" in the
title, they would get 0 upvotes, because they're largely meaningless fluff.
FFS, can we cut back on the BitCoin submissions unless it is _major,
important_ news? This is ridiculous.

